# Do You Drink The Recommended 2 liters of Water Per Day?



## Lon (May 12, 2016)

Apparently I don't. That's 8 eight oz glasses of water or a half gallon.  I saw my PC doctor yesterday and he said my lab tests showed me as dehydrated. I guess the wine and vegetable juice that I drink doesn't count. I just hardly drink much water daily but will now endeavor to do so as dehydration can cause problems.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 12, 2016)

I don't measure it exactly, but I think it's close for me.  I usually have a bottle of plain seltzer water (no sodium, calories, sugar, plain carbonated) open that I drink from throughout the day.  My husband also always has a 2 liter bottle of seltzer at hand.  We switch between that and Perrier mineral water, easy way to get your daily intake.  In fact I'm drinking some cold Perrier right now.

 Back when I was still working I had a bout of self-diagnosed dehydration.  For a day or two I was seeing little floaters to the side of my head in my peripheral vision, and I was getting dizzy spells.  That's when I got serious about drinking more water, and was bringing a small bottle of filtered tap water with me to work everyday, sometimes I'd add a dash of natural lemon juice to it for flavor.  The lemon I had heard was also good for the body's alkalinity, and that's a good thing.  Drinking coffee in the morning and on my first break without adding some water is what I think caused the problem.

Lon, what lab test did he do to show dehydration?


----------



## Lon (May 12, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> I don't measure it exactly, but I think it's close for me.  I usually have a bottle of plain seltzer water (no sodium, calories, sugar, plain carbonated) open that I drink from throughout the day.  My husband also always has a 2 liter bottle of seltzer at hand.  We switch between that and Perrier mineral water, easy way to get your daily intake.  In fact I'm drinking some cold Perrier right now.
> 
> Back when I was still working I had a bout of self-diagnosed dehydration.  For a day or two I was seeing little floaters to the side of my head in my peripheral vision, and I was getting dizzy spells.  That's when I got serious about drinking more water, and was bringing a small bottle of filtered tap water with me to work everyday, sometimes I'd add a dash of natural lemon juice to it for flavor.  The lemon I had heard was also good for the body's alkalinity, and that's a good thing.  Drinking coffee in the morning and on my first break without adding some water is what I think caused the problem.
> 
> Lon, what lab test did he do to show dehydration?



It was a combination of test results that I have done quarterly rather than just one particular test. I was diagnosed in 2007 with a very rare form of Lymphoma called Waldenstrom Macroglobulinemia. I had no symptoms, went 6 weeks with treatment and have been I remission since.


----------



## Falcon (May 12, 2016)

I get my drinking water from my fridge.  It's filtered along with the ice cubes.

I have one of those aluminum water bottles and keep it filled in the fridge.

When I'm thirsty, I drink from that, as often as I think about it. 

(Psst!  If my urine is clear and colorless, then I'm hydrated.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 12, 2016)

I am drinking more water now the past several days because my doctor put me on a medicine that can cause kidney stones if you don't drink enough water.  Still trying to decide if I want to keep on taking this crap!!


----------



## Myquest55 (May 12, 2016)

Not even close!  I have my small pot of coffee in the morning and there have been days when I remembered, at bedtime, that I had not had anything else to drink so had a glass of water.  I try to drink more in the summer time.  My paternal grandmother didn't drink much either and I don't stress about it.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 12, 2016)

Most days even more than 2 liters.


----------



## Bobw235 (May 12, 2016)

Not sure I get in the full amount each day, but I'm close most days.  I drink lots of water, but was better about it when I was working because I'd keep a huge glass on my desk and just keep filling it throughout the day.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 12, 2016)

I have a two liter bottle filled with everything from Thai tea to lemonade...and refill it perhaps four times a day...yep I am hydrated. Between hot flashes and being on my feet a lot I glug all day.


----------



## Guitarist (May 12, 2016)

You can find plenty of stuff out there that says people drink way too much water.  It's all down to who's recommending what, and to whom.  Me, I figure we, like all creatures, are given a sense of thirst to know when we need to rehydrate.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 13, 2016)

This would appear to be another bit of misinformation that is happily seized upon by purveyors of bottled water / filters etc...

The source would appear to be a piece of research carried out after the war to determine how much fluid is needed to maintain health.  The result was that approx 2 litres was needed.  The next bit, which is often conveniently ignored, said that most of this already came from a normal diet.  Also, the extra fluid did not necessarily have to come from pure water,  many soft drinks would also provide the necessary amount.   

Of course, there are exceptions.  Heavy manual labour, exercising , living in a hot environment etc.. but on average a lot less than 2 litres is needed.  I don't drink that much.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 13, 2016)

I drink plenty of water, especially when I work out or on long flights or when in Thailand.  But I agree with Capt that this has been pushed by the bottled water companies.  I've heard of people dying from drinking too much water, and my friend's sister nearly died.  She was in Australia going to Uluru (Ayers Rock) and had been told to drink a lot of water.  So she did.  Lots and lots of it.  But she wasn't getting any salt or sugar or potassium.  Fortunately, someone on the tour knew what was wrong and helped her.


----------



## ossian (May 13, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> You can find plenty of stuff out there that says people drink way too much water.  It's all down to who's recommending what, and to whom.  Me, I figure we, like all creatures, are given a sense of thirst to know when we need to rehydrate.


Well, maybe not. A thirst is a sign that we have passed the point when we should have rehydrated.

Me, I always have water with me. Whether it is in the house or outside. Indoors, I simply have a glass by my side and outdoors, I carry a bottle or flask on my bike.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 13, 2016)

ossian said:


> Well, maybe not. A thirst is a sign that we have passed the point when we should have rehydrated.
> 
> Me, I always have water with me. Whether it is in the house or outside. Indoors, I simply have a glass by my side and outdoors, I carry a bottle or flask on my bike.



I always travel with water as well.  And of course have plenty on my bike.  I keep a glass by my bed at night as well.  Our tap water tastes as good or better than any bottled water you can buy.


----------



## ossian (May 13, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I always travel with water as well.  And of course have plenty on my bike.  I keep a glass by my bed at night as well.  Our tap water tastes as good or better than any bottled water you can buy.


You are right. I have no idea why we buy bottled water. The stuff we get from the tap is fine and no worse for us than the bottled stuff.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 13, 2016)

You can find plenty of stuff out there that says people drink way too much water.  It's all down to who's recommending what, and to whom.  Me, I figure we, like all creatures, are given a sense of thirst to know when we need to rehydrate. 

I think there is too much worry on the subject when you just need commonsense. If the air is cool and you're relaxing and knitting in the afternoon you need a moderate amount of fluid. If it's approaching 75 outside and you just want to get in three more miles on your daily walk...obviously you're probably going to polish off two liters on the drive home.


----------



## Guitarist (May 13, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> You can find plenty of stuff out there that says people drink way too much water.  It's all down to who's recommending what, and to whom.  Me, I figure we, like all creatures, are given a sense of thirst to know when we need to rehydrate.
> 
> I think there is too much worry on the subject when you just need commonsense. If the air is cool and you're relaxing and knitting in the afternoon you need a moderate amount of fluid. If it's approaching 75 outside and you just want to get in three more miles on your daily walk...obviously you're probably going to polish off two liters on the drive home.



Very good post, fureverywhere!  "I think there is too much worry on the subject when you just need common sense" -- how true!  That could be said --and should be said!  -- about so many of the things people worry about, here and everywhere.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 13, 2016)

ossian said:


> You are right. I have no idea why we buy bottled water. The stuff we get from the tap is fine and no worse for us than the bottled stuff.



If we are out somewhere I sometimes have to buy it.  In somewhere like London the tap water is digusting!  So I buy bottled there when we visit.  Our tap water here tastes great.


----------

